# rainbird sprinklers turns on and then off in a few seconds



## dallasite2 (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I have a rainbird esp-tm2 system, about 2 years old (new house). sprinkler have always worked fine until today. Using the rainbird app, I turn 1 zone manual watering, for 5 minutes. Sprinklers don't come on right away. On the app, it goes from "irrigation active" to "irrigation off" and I see the sprinklers come on for about 5-10 seconds then turns off. I've tried on multiple zones with the same result. I've done some searching but can't find much on this specific problem. Any help would be much appreciated. thanks.


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

No input on this since I'm not using the WiFi module, but I would start with the basics of updating the app and power cycling the equipment including the router/modem. What you're describing sounds like a software issue.

Have you experienced this problem with the manual watering mode on the controller or just the app? If you haven't tried manual watering on unit itself, I would try it to see if it's an isolated issue with the app.


----------



## dallasite2 (5 mo ago)

HI. Thanks for the reply. I went to test on the controller itself and this is scrolling across the screen
"master valve/pump wire shorted or high current". it appears to be a bad solenoid. I've ordered that and am waiting on it now.


----------

